# Ackie or Bearded dragon enclosure build



## Reptiles101 (Jan 18, 2015)

I am wondering is it worth having a crack at building an enclosure? Look into one for an ackie or bearded dragon, and what things would I need?


----------



## arevenant (Jan 19, 2015)

Take a look in the DIY threads, heaps of different designs, builds, conversions and ideas for all kinds of herps in there.


----------



## Pirateherpss (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey man! super fun too!.. pretty easy.. just a box with glass doors


----------



## GiantMealies (Jan 26, 2015)

You can make an enclosure out of lots of materials, most commonly you would need some sheets of melamine, chipboard screws, white silicon, glass track, glass, vents and light fittings. 
The best part is you can make the enclosure suit your species and space (Don't forget the minimum size for an Ackie is a 5x2 foot enclosure).

These are the one's I've just made up, decorating them is the fun part (Not all of these are done yet)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 26, 2015)

GiantMealies said:


> You can make an enclosure out of lots of materials, most commonly you would need some sheets of melamine, chipboard screws, white silicon, glass track, glass, vents and light fittings.
> The best part is you can make the enclosure suit your species and space (Don't forget the minimum size for an Ackie is a 5x2 foot enclosure).
> 
> These are the one's I've just made up, decorating them is the fun part (Not all of these are done yet)
> ...



sorry mate pics don't work


----------



## GiantMealies (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Dragonlover1, they were showing up here :/

I've just edited them and linked them again


----------

